# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  nunut belajar

## ruriality

salam kenal master, shifu, suhu, senior, dokter koi senusantara...mohon bimbingannya pd nubie kmaren sore ini. semoga member koiS id selalu dlm kesuksesan...

----------


## david_pupu

welcome om

----------

